# Flow "The Five" Bindings



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/equipment-reviews/9049-review-2008-flow-five-bindings.html


----------



## agoodwin727 (Jan 26, 2009)

awesome thanks man


----------



## MadBomber53045 (Dec 25, 2008)

I use them and like them. I would rather have the NXTs but I was in a bit of a money crunch because I noticed my last pair of bindings broke as I was putting them on my new board heading out to CO. so I had to run to the store and grab a pair with just enough money to get these. For being lower end flows they're not bad at all, if you like that style of binding then I don't see why you wouldn't like these.


----------



## agoodwin727 (Jan 26, 2009)

yeah I'd agree with that. Im definetely liking the speed


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

I owned these for a short period of time, they were nice and comfortable had good response. But I didn't like em because I hike alot and when your on a steep slope they are very frustrating to get on, and if you are in deep powder they are also very frustrating to get on. I would say if your just getting on and off lifts they work great.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

I got these because sierra was out of all other upper end flows when i went to order them. I really like them, no major problems. The only time they kinda suck is when its icy when you put them on the board just wants to take off.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

rutger1413 said:


> I got these because sierra was out of all other upper end flows when i went to order them. I really like them, no major problems. The only time they kinda suck is when its icy when you put them on the board just wants to take off.


over time you'll be locking your hi-back while still coming down the lift ramp. 

Patience, grasshopper.


----------

